# Fuentes, DPIs y monitores LCDs

## nachopro

Hola chicos, lamento consultar esto. Creo que algo similar consulté en su momento pero no logro dar con mis posts en este foro  :Sad: 

Tengo mi XFCE4 andando de maravillas. pero las fuentes se ven fatales!

mi resolución es de 1680x1050 (y monitor de 22")

las DPI que toma mi X es:

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (90, 8 :Cool: ; computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

y las fuentes que de momento tengo (he instalado y desinstalado probando una y otra vez)

```
$ eix font | grep "\[I\]"

[I] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig

[I] media-fonts/corefonts

[I] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi

[I] media-fonts/font-alias

[I] media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi

[I] media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi

[I] media-fonts/font-util

[I] media-fonts/freefont-ttf

[I] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std

[I] media-fonts/terminus-font

[I] media-libs/fontconfig

[I] x11-apps/mkfontdir

[I] x11-apps/mkfontscale

[I] x11-libs/libXfont

[I] x11-libs/libXfontcache

[I] x11-libs/libfontenc

[I] x11-proto/fontcacheproto

[I] x11-proto/fontsproto

[I] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto
```

me fijé cambiando los DPI y varias cosas.. pero siempre se sigue viendo borroso

tmb me gustaría saber cuál era el paquete para tener soporte de caracteres chinos, japoneses y koreanos  :Wink: 

gracias

----------

## pcmaster

Asegúrate de que tienes las X ajustadas a la resolución nativa del monitor. Si no, éste interpola pixels y se ve borroso.

Si fuera cosa de las fuentes, se verían borrosas las letras pero no los gráficos (fotos, bordes de las ventanas, etc)

----------

## nachopro

pcmaster, el OSD del monitor me dice que estoy en 1680x1050

al igual que el xdpyinfo:   dimensions:    1680x1050 pixels (474x303 millimeters)

por ejemplo, los emoticones del foro (que son muy básicos y finitos) se ven pervectos

llo que sea texto da pena  :Sad: 

----------

## pcmaster

Si sólo es el texto ¿Te pasa en todos los programas, o sólo en alguno en concreto?

Pon una captura de un cacho de la pantalla, si puedes.

--- Edito ---

Prueba en el menú de XFCE -> Configuración -> Apariencia, pestaña Tipos de letra, marcar la opción "Activar suavizado de bordes"

----------

## nachopro

Bueno, vamos mejorando... fui a las opciones de Apariencia de XFCE: Fonts > Rendering y tildé Enable anti-aliasing, y puse Hinting en Full

Esto mejoró todas las fuentes  :Smile: 

salvo las de firefox... voy a probar un poco más y les comento  :Wink: 

----------

## pcmaster

Sí, Firefox es un poco chungo. En los menús de Firefox tienes opciones para poner el tamaño, pero hay que ir probando.

----------

## Stolz

A mi tampoco me convencía el ajuste de DPI del EDID de mi monitor y lo anulé. Ahora lo establezco a mano con

```
Section "Monitor"

...

        Option          "UseEdidDpi" "false"

        Option          "DPI" "98 x 98"

...

EndSection
```

Mi monitor también es de 1680x1050. Prueba distintos valores a ver si encuentras uno que te satisfaga.

----------

## Coghan

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> Hola chicos, lamento consultar esto. Creo que algo similar consulté en su momento pero no logro dar con mis posts en este foro 

 

Usando la opción Buscar y en Autor pones tu Nick, eliges el foro Spanish y te salen todos los mensajes que has publicado en este foro, filtras un poco y este creo que es el mensaje al que te refieres.

----------

## nachopro

para no abrir otro tema con lo mismo... doy introducción:

tengo una MSI Wind U100 (pantalla de 10" 1024x768)

según el xdpyinfo:

dimensions: 1024x600 px (222x130 mm)

resolution: 117x117

esa información la obteno booteando ubuntu, y tmb en mi flamante xorg/xfce bajo gentoo

pero la diferencia es que en ubuntu se ve todo lindo y en gentoo veo las cosas GIGANTES!

si le seteo al xfce los DPIs en 96 (en vez de 117) se ve bien... pero es así realmente como debe ser, o puedo hacerlo desde el xorg y ya?

pq en gnome se ve todo lindo usando ese DPI y no en xfce?

pq? pq????  :Razz: 

----------

